# Possible opportunity to work/live in Texas



## winty82 (Apr 25, 2012)

Hi everybody.

I've had a recent job offer and am trying to get as much information as possible.

There's a possibility I will be required to head up the American branch of a current UK company.
We have worked in the USA before but only for a week or two at a time, but now the company would be looking for me to be based in the USA for minimum of 3 years.

The work itself is a specialist job with only less than 100 people in the world qualified to complete the work.

I have uk qualifications time served apprenticeship in engineering and 13 years experience in my field.

Would these attributes enable me to work in the USA? 
I would also be bringing my wife and 3 year old son with me.
Would my wife be able to enter the country and work as well?

I've looked on-line but lots of it is in Jargon lol i think i could go to the USA on a h1-b1 visa is this correct?

Many thanks for any help provided


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Is this a transfer with a UK company you have been employed with for a year or more or is it a new employer for you? 
H1B means H4B for the spouse and no employment.
Where in Texas will you be located?


----------



## winty82 (Apr 25, 2012)

twostep said:


> Is this a transfer with a UK company you have been employed with for a year or more or is it a new employer for you?
> H1B means H4B for the spouse and no employment.
> Where in Texas will you be located?


I worked for the company for 6 years but recently left (9 months ago)
Since leaving, the company have realised what they had and our trying to win me back with this offer

Its early days and due to confidentiality I cannot be too specific but it will be in or around the Houston area.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

winty82 said:


> I worked for the company for 6 years but recently left (9 months ago)
> Since leaving, the company have realised what they had and our trying to win me back with this offer
> 
> Its early days and due to confidentiality I cannot be too specific but it will be in or around the Houston area.


USCIS - L-1A Intracompany Transferee Executive or Manager
Here is the "small print". Let us know which specific questions you have.


----------



## winty82 (Apr 25, 2012)

Thank you very much for that link.

It says with extensions the longest I could stay is 7 years.
Hopefully this venture will prove to be a success and if that was the case ideally we'd like to stay permanently in the USA.

Would we be able to apply for a green card and residency whilst on the L1-A Visa?

Also whats the reason behind my partner not being able to seek out employment? 
I think she might go stir crazy not having a job lol


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

winty82 said:


> Thank you very much for that link.
> 
> It says with extensions the longest I could stay is 7 years.
> Hopefully this venture will prove to be a success and if that was the case ideally we'd like to stay permanently in the USA.
> ...



Yes you can apply for a green card and permanent residency when on the L-1 visa.
Your employer sponsors you for this.

If you get the L-1 visa your wife will obtain an L-2 visa and she will be able to work on this type of visa. If you get an H-1 then she is likely to get an H-4 and will not be able to work.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

winty82 said:


> Thank you very much for that link.
> 
> It says with extensions the longest I could stay is 7 years.
> Hopefully this venture will prove to be a success and if that was the case ideally we'd like to stay permanently in the USA.
> ...


a) You cannot apply for a Green Card. Only your employer can sponsor you. You may as well make use of the situation and have it in your expat contract.

b) Wife not partner I hope. Read up on H1B. It is not a family immigration visa but brings specialists into the country for mostly a limited time. 

c) Trust me - she will find something to get into but work, especially with a small child. Americans seem to center their lives around their offspring.


----------



## winty82 (Apr 25, 2012)

twostep said:


> a) You cannot apply for a Green Card. Only your employer can sponsor you. You may as well make use of the situation and have it in your expat contract.
> 
> b) Wife not partner I hope. Read up on H1B. It is not a family immigration visa but brings specialists into the country for mostly a limited time.
> 
> c) Trust me - she will find something to get into but work, especially with a small child. Americans seem to center their lives around their offspring.


Yes Wife not partner 

Thanks for all the answers.
I will certainly get the green card issue put into the contract.

Its all very exciting/scary at the moment and nothings decided but I want to have as much information as possible when going into contract negotiations.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

winty82 said:


> Yes Wife not partner
> 
> Thanks for all the answers.
> I will certainly get the green card issue put into the contract.
> ...


Right now they want you which gives you some leverage. The usual expat contract - medical coverage (read the fine print for copayments/deductibles/pre-existing conditions and pregnancies!), temporary housing, shipment/return shipment of household goods, vacation flights, vacation/sick days/overtime, termination (Texas is a work at will state), pay increases, bonuses, quotas/production numbers, assistance for legal needs such as social security number (you will not be able to do much for the first two weeks or so until you get it - rent ...), drivers license, house hunting ...
Get a statement from your vehicle insurance saying you have been a perfect driver. It will not be worth much but insurance will be high. You will need two vehicles in Houston.
Any pets?


----------



## winty82 (Apr 25, 2012)

Yeh we have two Rottweilers 

It's gonna be a deal breaker that they must come with us I think.
My job will involve me spending time away from home around various states,
which will leave my wife and son at home alone.

She will sleep better at night with the two dogs farting and slobbering at the bottom of the stairs LOL

I have read that it'll be cheaper to get the dogs on a flight as extra baggage with us, and that they won't need a rabies jab but it may help with the process at customs go a little more smoothly.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

winty82 said:


> Yeh we have two Rottweilers
> 
> It's gonna be a deal breaker that they must come with us I think.
> My job will involve me spending time away from home around various states,
> ...


USDA - APHIS - Import and Export
There are several recent threads in egards to shipping animals. LOL - Europass and a full set of short within 30 days prior to departure.
This will put a serious damper on rental options.


----------



## winty82 (Apr 25, 2012)

Just to update, this is all in motion now and we are visiting Houston in October for 7-10 days to for my wife to get a feel for it.

Whilst there we'd like to look at possible locations to live, my office will be in either Deer Park or Pasadena.

So far I've been looking at places in Sugar Land or League City.

Is there any other safe family orientated places people can suggest, especially as I will be away from home for periods of time its very important my wife and son feel safe.

Many Thanks


----------



## winty82 (Apr 25, 2012)

Also would $80 to $100k a year provide us with a good standard of living, included in that will be a company vehicle, Phone, and if all goes well bonuses.
My wife will require a vehicle though as obviously getting anywhere in Texas without one is impossible LOL.
We will be renting for the first 3 years and i'm looking at between $1400 to $1800 a month rental.
So with other bills, utilities,insurances etc will that wage provide a good standard of living?

Many Thanks

Gary


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

winty82 said:


> Also would $80 to $100k a year provide us with a good standard of living, included in that will be a company vehicle, Phone, and if all goes well bonuses.
> My wife will require a vehicle though as obviously getting anywhere in Texas without one is impossible LOL.
> We will be renting for the first 3 years and i'm looking at between $1400 to $1800 a month rental.
> So with other bills, utilities,insurances etc will that wage provide a good standard of living?
> ...


100k minus 25% = 75k
20-25k housing, medical insurance, car insurance, phone for wife, TV/internet, ... It all depends what you consider a good standard. You will find grocery prices especially dairy, fresh fruit/vegetables and of all things beer rather high compared to Europe.


----------



## stednick (Oct 16, 2011)

2012 USA Median Household Income. As per ...

U.S. median household income up 4% at end of 2011 ? USATODAY.com

Feb 9, 2012 ... Inflation-adjusted median household income increased 4%, from $49,434 to $51,413

90k/50k is 1.8 times the average American household income so you will be fine. 

Whether this will provide a "good standard of living" depends entirely upon your personal spending habits and definition of "good".


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

stednick said:


> 2012 USA Median Household Income. As per ...
> 
> U.S. median household income up 4% at end of 2011 ? USATODAY.com
> 
> ...



Those socalled statistics are extremely misleading. To make an expatmove it should improve professional and personal lifestyle. What you can live on in small town MS versus Houston is apples and oranges.


----------



## winty82 (Apr 25, 2012)

Many thanks for the answers, we're not extravagant so it seems a good standard of living will be had  

At the end of the day if we can afford to put a little bit away at the end of each month for a rainy day, have all bills paid and have enough money left over for the odd Beer and BBQ then happy days!


----------



## stednick (Oct 16, 2011)

twostep said:


> Those socalled statistics are extremely misleading. To make an expatmove it should improve professional and personal lifestyle. What you can live on in small town MS versus Houston is apples and oranges.



Houston Texas Household Income | Department of Numbers

The median household income for Houston Texas was $53942 in 2010


----------



## winty82 (Apr 25, 2012)

Well everything seems to be progressing now.
The company advising visa issues has suggested a E visa as opposed to a L1 visa.

From what I can see online this will allow my wife to work whilst in the USA and
will allow us to stay for 2 years then extend for 5 years and can extend indefinitely i.e every 5 years after.

What I want to know though is whilst on a E visa can I be sponsored for a green card?

I'd like to have that option ideally because if we make a success out of the business it
will be an on going venture and my family may be well settled after so many years.

Many thanks


----------



## Uecker_seats (Jan 26, 2012)

%100 sure that with your existing visa, yes you will need a green card in hand BEFORE you start working full time in the USA. Lots of stuff changed after 9-11............


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Uecker_seats said:


> %100 sure that with your existing visa, yes you will need a green card in hand BEFORE you start working full time in the USA. Lots of stuff changed after 9-11............


Can you please post an official link for the information you posted? Thank you. Plus - you may want to read the thread.


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

winty82 said:


> Well everything seems to be progressing now.
> The company advising visa issues has suggested a E visa as opposed to a L1 visa.
> 
> From what I can see online this will allow my wife to work whilst in the USA and
> ...


Presume the E has been suggested because you don't qualify for an L-1 since you have not worked for the company for 9 months.

What E visa are they suggesting? E-1 or E-2

Presume this is somewhat of a start up company/new investment in the US since E visas are usually connected to treaty trader agreements (E-1) and Treaty Investor (E-2).

*I am no expert on E visas* but have read that, if an E-2 visa, then there is no *direct* route to a Green card i.e you would need to apply say for an H1B with another employer to obtain the Green card and that if there are children they cannot stay after age 21 unless they have their own individual visa.

As said I am no expert but I think you need to research carefully into all the aspects of whichever visa they are offering you because unlike the L-1 or H1B these E visas are not dual intent, being termed as non-immigrant visas.


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

E2VisaReform.org


----------



## winty82 (Apr 25, 2012)

Sorry i meant the opportunity to gain residence after so many years.

This has now been confirmed by the company assisting with the visa

And yes the E visa has been recommended as the current UK company is opening a USA company which 
I will be heading up. Due to the large investment being made then they suggest the E visa as the best route


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

winty82 said:


> Sorry i meant the opportunity to gain residence after so many years.
> 
> This has now been confirmed by the company assisting with the visa
> 
> ...


Translated the company will sponsor your Green Card? If so - make sure it is in your contract including a specific date the process will be started.


----------



## winty82 (Apr 25, 2012)

twostep said:


> Translated the company will sponsor your Green Card? If so - make sure it is in your contract including a specific date the process will be started.


Yes that is indeed correct.

Is there a specific pre-set time before you can apply? i.e minimum time in USA
And does anyone know how long the process takes or is that like the length of a piece of string?


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

winty82 said:


> Yes that is indeed correct.
> 
> Is there a specific pre-set time before you can apply? i.e minimum time in USA
> And does anyone know how long the process takes or is that like the length of a piece of string?


travel.state.gov - visa bulletin will be your friend:>) Have them apply as soon as you sign your contract and your visa takes effect. It is so to say your ticket to freedom from your employer. 
See you in Houston.


----------



## winty82 (Apr 25, 2012)

Thanks very much for your help twostep.

Just our family visit next month and then the employer cross the T's and dot the i's then we'll be on our way


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

winty82 said:


> Thanks very much for your help twostep.
> 
> Just our family visit next month and then the employer cross the T's and dot the i's then we'll be on our way


It will be a good time to visit as the summer heat will be broken.


----------



## hellsbadger (Aug 26, 2010)

We're on E2 visas - just to confirm that E2 is not a recognised route to a green card. If the people advising you on visas know of a way to green card status once you are in on an E visa I'd love to know, as from my understanding it's not straightforward and we'd like to try and get green cards ourselves. It's also important to note that although E visas can be extended indefinitely that only applies while kids are under 18 - after that they have to sort out their own visas or leave the country. That may not seem an issue if you have info that green cards can be acquired quickly via a particular type of application but, as far as I'm aware they can take months/years.


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

hellsbadger said:


> We're on E2 visas - just to confirm that E2 is not a recognised route to a green card. If the people advising you on visas know of a way to green card status once you are in on an E visa I'd love to know, as from my understanding it's not straightforward and we'd like to try and get green cards ourselves. It's also important to note that although E visas can be extended indefinitely that only applies while kids are under 18 - after that they have to sort out their own visas or leave the country. That may not seem an issue if you have info that green cards can be acquired quickly via a particular type of application but, as far as I'm aware they can take months/years.


Yes this is what I understood - hence my earlier note regarding no direct route for a Green card. Important to take into consideration if your whole purpose of emmigrating to the States is for a permanent move.


----------



## winty82 (Apr 25, 2012)

Well, we're currently sat in our hotel in Pearland and it's pouring down with rain! Lol

So far so good. Have had a good look around Pearland and it's not for us.
Feels to disjointed, having to get on the main highway for anything will soon wear thin.

However we really like clear lake city, so have a few houses to look at there on Thursday.
One thing though, obviously we don't want to purchase a property straight away so plan to rent for the first year, but a lot of the houses are a bit dated.
There seems to be new builds everywhere though, are there any companies that offer new build for lease with a view to buy?

Many thanks

Gary


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

After years of excrucination drought - enjoy every drop of rain while you can.
You will be hard pressed to find a builder lease a new home unless a deal fell through. Are you working with a relator?


----------



## winty82 (Apr 25, 2012)

We have met one realtor, and we're meeting another on Thursday.
I'll ask then but was just being impatient lol

Fly home on Friday, but the trip certainly has served its purpose


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

winty82 said:


> We have met one realtor, and we're meeting another on Thursday.
> I'll ask then but was just being impatient lol
> 
> Fly home on Friday, but the trip certainly has served its purpose


"Patience cater pillar". Look the quote up:>) 

You will get pressure to sign with them. Read up on buyers' and sellers' agent.


----------



## winty82 (Apr 25, 2012)

With regards to realtors I'm right in thinking that they get their payment from the landlord and not from us aren't I?


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

winty82 said:


> With regards to realtors I'm right in thinking that they get their payment from the landlord and not from us aren't I?


You still need one who will have your welfare in mind. Also - read the small print. Really read it before you sign.


----------



## winty82 (Apr 25, 2012)

Well yesterday morning was spent at the US embassy in London and I'm pleased to say our visa's have been approved 

Now the scary bit to do, trying to pack years of accumulated furniture and belongings into boxes!
Thankfully the wife's doing it all because i'm off to the US on a sales trip next week.
(as long as the passports turn up within the 3-5 days they quoted to me)


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

winty82 said:


> Well yesterday morning was spent at the US embassy in London and I'm pleased to say our visa's have been approved
> 
> Now the scary bit to do, trying to pack years of accumulated furniture and belongings into boxes!
> Thankfully the wife's doing it all because i'm off to the US on a sales trip next week.
> (as long as the passports turn up within the 3-5 days they quoted to me)


Congratulations! Dress warm! Which visa type did you end up with and where in Texas will you be based?


----------



## winty82 (Apr 25, 2012)

We got a E-2 Visa which enables my wife to work as well so very happy.

We will be living just north of Houston in The Woodlands/Spring area.

Thank you to everybody for your help.:clap2:


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

winty82 said:


> We got a E-2 Visa which enables my wife to work as well so very happy.
> 
> We will be living just north of Houston in The Woodlands/Spring area.
> 
> Thank you to everybody for your help.:clap2:


Please keep us posted on your progress!!!


----------



## winty82 (Apr 25, 2012)

Well Everybody we are here and settling in nicely in The Woodlands, Houston.
We've been here for two weeks now.

Got myself a nice big King Ranch F-150 works truck 

The wife's got her car as well through International Autosource who were very efficient all the way through, whilst you will pay a slight premium for the car I feel its worth it as we are already paying through the nose with everything due to no credit history here in the US.

Social Security is a nightmare! Been 7 weeks now and they still haven't processed it at homeland security! ( I registered when I was on a recent sales tour).
Without social security getting anything done is almost impossible, but you can still get around it with most firms. 
For instance internet and Tv through Direct Tv without social security was impossible but with Xfinity Comcast they used my passport number and took an upfront deposit ($100) and now we have it installed. 
Although the Comcast Digital menu is like being back in the 90's!!!

Already missing UK bread and nice thick bacon but its a small sacrifice lol.
My wife will start baking soon as we got a nice KitchenAid mixer so that'll help. (As per Twosteps recommendation in another thread)

I have to say we used Britannia International Removers in the UK who were excellent.
They made the whole removal process very easy and took care of it all on both sides of the pond.

I can also recommend a great US lawyer who made the Visa process a breeze for us and setting up the company. So much so we are using her for every visa related issue the company has from now on.

So thats it for us at the moment, thank you to everyone who helped us along the way and for anyone who's just starting out just go for it!


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Albertsons has your bacon at 3.99/pound.


----------



## winty82 (Apr 25, 2012)

twostep said:


> Albertsons has your bacon at 3.99/pound.


:clap2: Legend!

I will be finding my nearest store. 
I managed to find Marmite and Magners in the local HEB so its looking good 

Although I'm still yet to find a good alternative to Robinsons Squash. Does such a thing exist???????


----------



## Gran1938d (Mar 30, 2013)

Awesome review. I got to your blog from yahoo while i was looking for job search. I will turn over your site to other people and I am sure they will think the same about your article on this site.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

winty82 said:


> :clap2: Legend!
> 
> I will be finding my nearest store.
> I managed to find Marmite and Magners in the local HEB so its looking good
> ...


What is it?


----------



## brit cism (Aug 4, 2011)

You can buy it in the English section of HEB, Kroger and Randalls but it costs $8 a bottle, we use the powder mix now, it's almost as good


----------



## winty82 (Apr 25, 2012)

We saw the powder stuff, I can't imagine its any good for our son though?
We've been getting the juice boxes for him but even they are from concentrate lol.

So far we've discovered Corn dogs are vile but our son loves the franks and spaghetti hoops lol.

Was happy to see such varied veg available and massive brussel sprouts


----------



## winty82 (Apr 25, 2012)

A further update and more questions.

My social security is finally on-route after 12 weeks! :clap2:

Now that's sorted I can finally register the company with a payroll.
Which leads me on to my next question....

How do taxes work out here in the US? I hear on the tv/radio constantly about tax rebates as if its a given.
Do I need to be keeping my receipts for certain things to claim taxes at the end of the year? Do I even get taxed on the US system if I'm on a E-2 Visa? 
I now have company healthcare set-up (a whole nightmare on its own lol )
Are prescriptions, doctor visits for my wife/son/me tax reclaimable etc etc ?

Any insight is greatly appreciated.


----------



## brit cism (Aug 4, 2011)

I logged onto turbotax and got all my tax answers there


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

You run a business and ask in a public forum if you have to pay taxes? Well - you do! Depending Von the size of your business you may want to consider a CPA or do ituoursel software such as already mentioned.


----------



## winty82 (Apr 25, 2012)

Lol fear not.
The company accounting is nothing to do with me.

I was asking from a personal point of view. Obviously my wages will be taxed.
I was asking why you always hear about tax rebates etc.

The tax system out here is way over complicated compared to the UK.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

winty82 said:


> Lol fear not.
> The company accounting is nothing to do with me.
> 
> I was asking from a personal point of view. Obviously my wages will be taxed.
> ...


Bev is the tax guru. I can only give you my personal opinion. Texas has no personal income tax but takes it from homeowners. Save your receipts you may be able to itemize deductions at the end of the year. Again CPA or software - your choice.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

winty82 said:


> How do taxes work out here in the US? I hear on the tv/radio constantly about tax rebates as if its a given.
> Do I need to be keeping my receipts for certain things to claim taxes at the end of the year? Do I even get taxed on the US system if I'm on a E-2 Visa?
> I now have company healthcare set-up (a whole nightmare on its own lol )
> Are prescriptions, doctor visits for my wife/son/me tax reclaimable etc etc ?


If you are working in the US, then yes, you will pay income taxes in the US. 

There is a withholding system for income tax from employment in the US. Don't confuse this with the PAYE system in the UK. You are not actually paying taxes when they are withheld, just making advance payments against what you will owe at the end of the year. (And if you're not having withholding taken out, you will have to file quarterly estimated payments against your eventual tax bill.)

Most folks choose to be over-withheld so that they get a refund of the excess payments when they file their returns. Generally not the economical thing to do, but with interest rates so low, it's the popular approach.

You will have to file an income tax return at the end of the year, so save those receipts and other documentation for possible deductions, etc.

And as far as health insurance goes, anything goes. You will need to refer to your policy as to what is or isn't reclaimable, or how much you will have to pay in "co-pay" for each doctor visit or treatment. 
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## nishma (Jan 8, 2013)

Hi we are in the process of moving too. 

We will be in the woodlands which we loved when we visited in April 
The schools were fab too!

Which relator did you use in the woodlands?
How has your wife and son settled?


Any tips on when you get there or what we should do here to save time

Thanks
Nish


----------

